
Twitter now prohibits financial scams on its platform - sat_nam
https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies/financial-scam
======
sat_nam
"We’re always updating our rules based on how online behaviors change. Today
we're expanding our policies to prohibit financial scams."

[https://twitter.com/TwitterSafety/status/1176190505757106177](https://twitter.com/TwitterSafety/status/1176190505757106177)

